# Usar fuente de PC para autorradio



## edi (Jul 29, 2006)

Hola amigos, tengo varias pcs viejas sin uso, y quisiera usar la fuente es estas para probar autorradios. Soy aficionado en electronica, se que la fuente de pc quita unos 12 v (continuas?) pero tampoco se q amperaje tiene, si sera suficiente para hacer funcionar un autorradio.
Soy nuevo en el foro, y sugieren q primero lo busque como un tema ya resuelto, pero ya van 20 paginas leidas pero ni ahi.... aun  no lo encuentro. Favor si pudieran ayudame...gracias y saludos desde Asuncion, Paraguay


----------



## roberto moreno (Jul 31, 2006)

En la misma fuente en la etiqueta dice tanto el voltaje (V) como la máxima corriente demandable (A) solo verifica que tu autoradio no demande más de ese valor especificado y listo, sí puedes usar tu fuente para tu equipo


----------



## edi (Jul 31, 2006)

Roberto Moreno, desde ya gracias, quite una de las fuentes y efectivamente indica bien claro los voltajes y amperajes que entrega, es solo cuestion de medir con el tester p/ver cual es el de 12v. Solo que al enchufar no pasa nada, es como si no accionara, sera que debe  cerrar el circuito o algo parecido. Ni el ventilador da la vuelta, yo suponia q era enchufarlo a la toma y ya .... pero nada.  Sabes si ahy algo que tenga q modificarlo o conectalo? o pruebo con otra fuente? .... Gracias Roberto.---


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jul 31, 2006)

edi dijo:
			
		

> Roberto Moreno, desde ya gracias, quite una de las fuentes y efectivamente indica bien claro los voltajes y amperajes que entrega, es solo cuestion de medir con el tester p/ver cual es el de 12v. Solo que al enchufar no pasa nada, es como si no accionara, sera que debe  cerrar el circuito o algo parecido. Ni el ventilador da la vuelta, yo suponia q era enchufarlo a la toma y ya .... pero nada.  Sabes si ahy algo que tenga q modificarlo o conectalo? o pruebo con otra fuente? .... Gracias Roberto.---



Ley de murphi funciona mejor si lo conectas 

Jaja, es una fuenet AT? o ATX en las AT conectándola y encendiéndola debe arrancar, a menos que tenga algo malo.

En las ATX, si no esta conectada la placa base no prende, así que hay que hacer un puente de uno de los cables verdes hacia uno negro del conector que va a la placa base.

Saludos


----------



## edi (Jul 31, 2006)

Einsoldiatgott, algo de eso es lo q debe estar pasando.Bueno mi fuente no creo q ni AT siquiera sea, es bien vieja de una IBM Aptiva (creo es una de las primeras Pc) de las q venian en foma horizontal. Cuando dices "conectandola" te refieres a la toma de Alterna, ok eso ya lo hice, pero a q te refieres con "encendiendola" ....al power?, por q yo solamente la fuente con los cables q salen de su caja cuadrada quite de la PC, mas nada. Talvez la llave del power deba hacer eso q dices lo del puente.....pero estoy seguro esta no es una ATX. Gracias por la pronta respuesta q me diste... y estare atento por si tengas alguna solución.

Gracias y saludos


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jul 31, 2006)

edi dijo:
			
		

> Einsoldiatgott, algo de eso es lo q debe estar pasando.Bueno mi fuente no creo q ni AT siquiera sea, es bien vieja de una IBM Aptiva (creo es una de las primeras Pc) de las q venian en foma horizontal. Cuando dices "conectandola" te refieres a la toma de Alterna, ok eso ya lo hice, pero a q te refieres con "encendiendola" ....al power?, por q yo solamente la fuente con los cables q salen de su caja cuadrada quite de la PC, mas nada. Talvez la llave del power deba hacer eso q dices lo del puente.....pero estoy seguro esta no es una ATX. Gracias por la pronta respuesta q me diste... y estare atento por si tengas alguna solución.
> 
> Gracias y saludos



Lo de conectarla es un chiste que anda por ahi .

Pero efectivamente, hasta en esas fuentes viejas deben salir 4 cables que van a un interruptor en las IBM es un interruptor gigantesco de palanquita , si lo encuentra y no sabe el orden de los cables me avisa, creo que ahi tengo una fuente de esas viejas y podemos sacar el orden o tal vez no  pero podemos intentarlo o lo hacemos a los tradicional puenteando 

Saludos


----------



## chrisbuster (Ago 1, 2006)

Si tu pc es una pentium 1 , debe de ser una fuente AT..  esa arranca conectando los 4 cables uno con otro de 2 en 2, observa el ordesn en la botonera de la pc.... .Si es una pentium 2 para adelante generalmente llevan fuentes ATX ... esta arranca juntando los cables de encendido ( parecido a un jumper ) son lo dos cables mas delgados..   Suerte..


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Jun 5, 2007)

Hola, me compré una fuente de PC para usar de fuente regulada para mis experimentos y el problema es que no sé como arrancarla. Supongo que con un puente entre el verde y un negro. En mi fuente, los cables dicen:
Verde: PSon
Gris: POK
Negro: GND
Estoy en duda de cual conectar o si conectar el verde y gris entre ellos, no sé. Gracias!


----------



## rampa (Jun 5, 2007)

Francisco Galarza dijo:
			
		

> Hola, me compré una fuente de PC para usar de fuente regulada para mis experimentos y el problema es que no sé como arrancarla. Supongo que con un puente entre el verde y un negro. En mi fuente, los cables dicen:
> Verde: PSon
> Gris: POK
> Negro: GND
> Estoy en duda de cual conectar o si conectar el verde y gris entre ellos, no sé. Gracias!



Verde y Negro.

Suerte.


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Jun 6, 2007)

Conecto verde y negro y como que arranca por menos de 1/2 segundo. Probando con otras convinaciones, la mejor fue verde y naranja (3.3V). Acá la fuente arranca pero cun una tensión de 10V en lugar de 12 y 4V en lugar de 5. Cuando le pongo una carga, ta tensión de salida sube o baja. Debe tener algo mal adentro


----------



## skynetronics (Jun 6, 2007)

Francisco Galarza dijo:
			
		

> Conecto verde y negro y como que arranca por menos de 1/2 segundo. Probando con otras convinaciones, la mejor fue verde y naranja (3.3V). Acá la fuente arranca pero cun una tensión de 10V en lugar de 12 y 4V en lugar de 5. Cuando le pongo una carga, ta tensión de salida sube o baja. Debe tener algo mal adentro



Debes puentear verde y negro, NO otros...

Lo que dices del tiempo que se mantiene encendida, debe ser porque hay fuentes de PC que poseen sistemas de protección, los cuales se activan al no tener conectada la carga inmediatamente...

Solución: Conéctale la carga a tu fuente estando apagada y luego la enciendes con el puente entre el Verde (PS-ON) y Negro (GND)

Si en ese caso te enciende sin problemas, con tu fuente encendida y su respectiva carga conectada, mide la tensión PG (Power Good). Cable gris en referencia al Negro, debe marcarte 5v.

Saludos...

Si aún así no pasa nada, seguramente hay algo malo dentro...


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Jun 6, 2007)

Si, la prendí con una R sw 22 ohms entre 12v y GND, lo que serían cerca de 5W pero se apaga. ¿Necesita más carga?

Gracias!


----------



## skynetronics (Jun 6, 2007)

Francisco Galarza dijo:
			
		

> Si, la prendí con una R sw 22 ohms entre 12v y GND, lo que serían cerca de 5W pero se apaga. ¿Necesita más carga?
> 
> Gracias!



Es probable, yo uso una ampolleta de 12v x 40w...

Saludos...


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Jun 6, 2007)

Una preguntita ¿Tiene que tener carga en todas sus salidas o alcanza con que tenga en la de 12V?

Gracias


----------



## skynetronics (Jun 6, 2007)

Francisco Galarza dijo:
			
		

> Una preguntita ¿Tiene que tener carga en todas sus salidas o alcanza con que tenga en la de 12V?
> 
> Gracias



Alcanza con la que tiene en 12v, siempre y cuando sea la carga que te comenté (ampolleta)

Saludos...


----------

